# Russian show Trotsky portrays Communist revolution as funded by Jewish capitalists



## Blackrook (Dec 30, 2018)

Interesting perspective, is this now the official Russian line in Vladmir Putin's Russia?


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 30, 2018)

The vast majority of the Bolshevik communist leadership during the Russian revolution was comprised of atheist Jews.  ....


----------



## Blackrook (Dec 30, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> The vast majority of the Bolshevik communist leadership during the Russian revolution was comprised of Jews.  ....


That would be interesting if true, but I doubt it. Do you have any sources to back up your claim, or are you just doing your usual Muslim 7th century bullshit?


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 30, 2018)

Blackrook said:


> That would be interesting if true, but I doubt it. Do you have any sources to back up your claim, or are you just doing your usual Muslim 7th century bullshit?


The key word here is "leadership".   ...   

Although the majority of rank and file members were non Jews.

The Bolshevik communist leadership was about 90+% atheist Jews.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Dec 30, 2018)

Blackrook said:


> Interesting perspective, is this now the official Russian line in Vladmir Putin's Russia?


Russia is mainly in Europe.Its great that the revolutionaries were able to get funding from somewhere.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 30, 2018)

The main reason that Hitler wanted the Jews out of Germany, and all conquered territory is quite simple.

The Bolshevik party, which was lead and funded by the communist Jews, were the Nazi's main competition for the political control of Germany.

When Hitler seized power and invaded Poland, Hungary, Russia, and the other European countries. He viewed all Jews as commies, and thus public enemy #1 who needed to be rounded up and locked up.   ....


----------



## Stratford57 (Dec 30, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> The vast majority of the Bolshevik communist leadership during the Russian revolution was comprised of atheist Jews.  ....


You are absolutely right.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 30, 2018)

Stalin, who murdered millions of Russian people.

Was a Georgian and could barely speak the Russian language.  ...


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Dec 30, 2018)

Blackrook said:


> Interesting perspective, is this now the official Russian line in Vladmir Putin's Russia?



You do know Leon Trotsk was born into a wealthy Ukrainian-Jew Family?

Leon Trotsky - Wikipedia

His sister was a Soviet Politician was married to Lev Kamenev also another Soviet politician from a Jewish family.

Lev Kamenev - Wikipedia

Lenin father-in-law was born Jewish but converted to Christianity...

Vladimir Lenin - Wikipedia

So yes there was a heavy amount of Jewish born Bolsheviks and in high ranking positions even if they left their religion.


----------



## Blackrook (Dec 30, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Stalin, who murdered millions of Russian people.
> 
> Was a Georgian and could barely speak the Russian language.  ...


Millions of Russians followed Stalin's orders and carried out the killings.

You can't blame the whole thing on Jews.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 30, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> The vast majority of the Bolshevik communist leadership during the Russian revolution was comprised of atheist Jews.  ....


Who got the shit kicked out of them by Cossacks.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Dec 30, 2018)

Blackrook said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Stalin, who murdered millions of Russian people.
> ...



Without the Jewish families I mentioned alone the Bolshevik Revolution would have never happen.

You can not deny the truth and Sunni man is correct that Stalin was not really Russian and he ordered the mass genocide of Ukrainians that is never mentioned during the time Hitler was rising to power and starting his empire.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 30, 2018)

Blackrook said:


> Millions of Russians followed Stalin's orders and carried out the killings.
> 
> You can't blame the whole thing on Jews.


Almost 100% of the political officers in the Russian army were atheist Jews. Every unit had at least one to indoctrinate the troops on the greatness of communism. They could have any soldier shot or hanged on the spot for not being a true believer in communism if heard complaining or questioning an order.

Also, the leadership of the "blocking units" were almost all Jewish political officers.

The blocking unit would set up machine guns behind the Russian soldiers during an attack on the enemy. Any soldier who didn't advance fast enough or tried to retreat, was mowed down.   ....


----------



## Blackrook (Dec 30, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > Millions of Russians followed Stalin's orders and carried out the killings.
> ...


Of course you have no proof for any of this.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 30, 2018)

Blackrook said:


> Of course you have no proof for any of this.


Try reading a history book and educate yourself.  ...


----------



## Stratford57 (Dec 30, 2018)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Stalin never ordered a genocide in Ukraine. There was famine all over  USSR: in Russia, Ukraine, Kazakhstan etc. due to stupid Soviet economy politics. *It was an accident, not the order.* My relatives told us about that famine and they all lived in Russia in 1930-s. Today, dirty politicians have been using that myth about "Stalin wanted to starve Ukrainians" but it has NOTHING to do with reality or the truth.

P.S. I'm from Ukraine.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Dec 30, 2018)

Stratford57 said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...



It was his policies that allowed the starving. Stalin was pure evil ten times worst than Hitler.

Note:
I am not a fan of Hitler either.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Dec 30, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > Of course you have no proof for any of this.
> ...



I linked it for him and what is funny is I am Jewish.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 30, 2018)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> I linked it for him and what is funny is I am Jewish.


Obviously, we both think alike in wanting to know the real truth about historical events.....and-let-the-chips-fall-as-they-may.  ...


----------



## depotoo (Dec 30, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> The vast majority of the Bolshevik communist leadership during the Russian revolution was comprised of atheist Jews.  ....


In 1907, 78.3% of the Bolsheviks were Russian and 10% were Jewish

Wiki


----------



## depotoo (Dec 30, 2018)

Jewish Bolshevism
Jewish Bolshevism, also Judeo–Bolshevism, is an anti-communist and antisemitic canard, which alleges that the Jews were the originators of the Russian Revolution in 1917 and that they held the primary power among the Bolsheviks. Similarly, the conspiracy theory of Jewish Communism implies that Jews have dominated the Communist movements in the world, and is related to The Zionist Occupation Government conspiracy theory, which asserts that Jews control world politics.More at Wikipedia





Sunni Man said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > Millions of Russians followed Stalin's orders and carried out the killings.
> ...


----------



## fncceo (Dec 30, 2018)

Of course, there is proof.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 30, 2018)

Once again. ...   

Due to demographics, the number of Jews in the communist Bolshevik party was only a small percentage compared to the rank and file membership. 

But that small % number of Jews held most of the top leadership and key positions in the party.


----------



## Baron (Dec 31, 2018)

Stratford57 said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


----------



## Baron (Dec 31, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Of course, there is proof.



Interesting, why these protocols written a hundred years ago almost exactly fulfilled now?


----------



## Baron (Dec 31, 2018)

Blackrook said:


> Interesting perspective, is this now the official Russian line in Vladmir Putin's Russia?



The famos writter described Jewish genocide on Russians in many books, e.g.





Israel shall pay to Russia for Holocaust on 66m Russians by Jews


----------



## Baron (Dec 31, 2018)

Blackrook said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The vast majority of the Bolshevik communist leadership during the Russian revolution was comprised of Jews.  ....
> ...



You doubt the fact Jews killed 66m Russians, although it proven many times.
You deny Holocaust on Russians


----------



## Baron (Dec 31, 2018)

Blackrook said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The vast majority of the Bolshevik communist leadership during the Russian revolution was comprised of Jews.  ....
> ...



*Sixty-Six Million Russian Christians Murdered By Jewish Bolsheviks*


----------



## Baron (Dec 31, 2018)

All World knows about numerous crimes of Germans while WWII.
Why do not begin to talk about Holocaust on Russians 1917-1999?


----------



## jillian (Dec 31, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> The vast majority of the Bolshevik communist leadership during the Russian revolution was comprised of atheist Jews.  ....


That’s kind of what happens when you order pogroms. 

And then most left because it was worse. 

But thanks for the daily dose of new hating.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 31, 2018)

jillian said:


> But thanks for the daily dose of new hating.


Posting historical facts that can be found in any history book isn't hate. ..


----------



## Baron (Dec 31, 2018)

jillian said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The vast majority of the Bolshevik communist leadership during the Russian revolution was comprised of atheist Jews.  ....
> ...



Why Jews are allowed to mourn about Holocaust victims and Russians ( with Ukrainians, White-Russians ) not?
Israel shall pay money for murdering of 66m Russians, like Germany it does fifty years to Israel.


----------



## Baron (Dec 31, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > But thanks for the daily dose of new hating.
> ...



There are good and bad victims.
The entirely world must mourn about murdered 6m Jews by Hitler, but the world shall not care for forgotten victims of Holocaust on 66m Russians


----------



## fncceo (Dec 31, 2018)

Baron said:


> All World knows about numerous crimes of Germans while WWII.
> Why do not begin to talk about Holocaust on Russians 1917-1999?



Russian porn is worse than the Japanese.  Tone down the violence, Tovarich.


----------



## Baron (Dec 31, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > All World knows about numerous crimes of Germans while WWII.
> ...



All tortures were exactly described in this Book written by the Noble Prize Winner Solzhenytsin


----------



## Baron (Dec 31, 2018)

The Map of Gulag


----------



## Baron (Dec 31, 2018)

*Holocaust on 0.8m Tutsi was a bad Holocaust, someone can heard about it a little bit*
*Holocaust on 3m Armenians was a bad Holocaust, anybody can condemn it, even in western parliaments*
*Holocaust on 6m Jews was a very very very bad Holocaust, anyone must non-stop 24/7 condemn it and pay big reparations to Israel*
*Holocaust on 66m Russians is a politically incorrect holocaust, everyone must shout up and keep silence otherwise he is an Antisemite, Hater, Nazi, Hitler, bigot, Putin's lover, Trump's friend, 'Tovarich'  etc. etc. etc.*

*Question: Are Russians sub-humans?*


----------



## fncceo (Dec 31, 2018)

Baron said:


> Question: Are Russians sub-humans?



Very human, just not very good humans.


----------



## Baron (Dec 31, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > Question: Are Russians sub-humans?
> ...



Are you a racist, you have different types of humans?


----------



## fncceo (Dec 31, 2018)

Baron said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...



Are Russians a race?


----------



## Baron (Dec 31, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



You are talking about Russians as folks of the second sort ( not very good ).
By the way why?
What did Russians wrong?
Not their non-Russian rulers, but Russians as ethnos?


----------



## Baron (Dec 31, 2018)

Russians have a huge rich country with all necessary commodities, are conservative Christians, therefore are being hated and envied by globalists and NWO


----------

